# OCE - Ocean Capital



## Joe Blow (25 June 2010)

Ocean Capital Limited (OCE) is owner-operators of hotels and resorts in Far North Queensland with 545 hotel rooms plus a marine tourism business operating two 300 seat vessels and pontoons on Australia's Great Barrier Reef.


----------

